

Show HN: A node.js tool for adding NPM packages to package.json instantly - jawerty
https://github.com/jawerty/npm-add

======
javiermanzano
just asking. What's th difference between this and npm install --save?

~~~
drinchev
Same question. What's the benefit of this vs. --save?

------
kevinykchan
npm install -S <package>

